# New fish finder(s)



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

About time for an upgrade and not sure where to start. Mostly fish Erie for walleye and not sure if SI or DI is better than the other or even necessary. Looking for GPS and being able to read fish while on plane would be nice or at least at 10-15 mph. Have always had Lowrance but open to anything user friendly. Looking at some of these deals and not sure what to do. Any suggestions are appreciated. TIA. Ryan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

I love my garmin echomap plus. Just got a used lowrance elite ti, so I don't know much about them but seems ok so far. Think long and hard about trolling motor integration.... If you have a certain brand already it's probably worth your money to stay with that brand just for trolling motor integration

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

How big of screen and whats your budget? I've got Lowrance HDS 3 units on my boat for several years and have been very happy with them.


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Seaturd said:


> How big of screen and whats your budget? I've got Lowrance HDS 3 units on my boat for several years and have been very happy with them.


Probably 9 have a 7 Hd that came on the boat but want something a little bigger maybe 12 but is 3 inches worth the difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> I love my garmin echomap plus. Just got a used lowrance elite ti, so I don't know much about them but seems ok so far. Think long and hard about trolling motor integration.... If you have a certain brand already it's probably worth your money to stay with that brand just for trolling motor integration
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Boat does have a Terrova on the front with DI and I know I need humminbird to link them. But not sure if I want two different units or have one at the helm and one on the bow. With the DI can you see the fish on the reefs jigging in the spring? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Don't know about walleye on the reefs but I can see crappie in brush. I usually just use regular sonar on Erie.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

The unit down in the electronics box is a Garmin 93SV. It’s the one they were selling for $599. The new UHD they’re selling now is even better. They come with Standard sonar, down imaging, and side imaging all bundled and free navionics pre installed. Zoom into this pic and look at the speed. It’s doing exactly what you described. That’s the standard transducer. It’s the only unit I’ve ever had that could mark fish on plane like that with a skimmer style transducer. I was out a couple weekends ago on one of those days where it’s so smooth you could drive around at 30 mph. It was still marking fish. I rewired the thru Hull transducer that I used to use with a HDS-9, but the transducer that came with the 93SV is good enough that I don’t even bother hooking up the thru Hull. The thru hull is better but not enough to bother hooking it up. This unit supports Livescope also. That Raymarine on the right is supposed to be for mapping. It’s integrated with my autopilot, but when I’m way out and want to determine the heading to get back to the ramp I always use the Garmin. It’s just an all around easy to use unit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slimefishing (May 6, 2015)

i have a Lowrance 7 TI but a friend hast the Garmin his is way better


----------

